# Cooking Brisket for 400



## Tannehill Kid (May 11, 2012)

I have been ask to fix brisket for 400 men at a banquet.  I like to smoke flats in the 6-7# range.  I know the rule of thumb is to figure 1/3# per person of cooked brisket and that is for men and women for a average.  Considering that I will be smoking flats how many #'s of raw briskets do you suggest I cook? And should I up the average per person since it's all men and they will be serving themselves.  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## swampsauce (May 11, 2012)

Half pound per person is 200 pounds. Add 30 percent for loss is 260. 260 divided 8 is 32.5. I would cook 280lbs to be sure. More if only a few sides.


----------



## bigwheel (May 12, 2012)

I always figger a pound raw meat per person on packers and bone in butts. Havent ever messed with flats for large crowds but suspect there be less waste with flats..but since the eaters are full grown men believe I would stick with the pound a person rule. Meaning four hundred pounds of meat. Would highly suggest some portion control...at least on the first pass. Its very easy to run out of meat on those kinda deals. Best of fortunes on the project.


----------



## swampsauce (May 12, 2012)

Another serving tip. Before slicing flat, cut in half length wise. A person would rather have 6 half pieces than 3 whole pieces. Reverse child dumb man psychology.


----------



## bigwheel (May 12, 2012)

Great tip Swamp. Seems like thats how most Q joints serve it come to thunk on it..lol. Hey Kid..now are we playing with the Bossmans money here by any chance? If so..I would not spare any expenses. Fill em up to the brim. That crowd would like this..all the meat they can hold with a nice selection of do it yourself sauces..hot sauce..sweet beans..tater chips and appropriate garnishes like raw onyawn and pickled japs etc. Serve it on buns. Make them fill their plates with the rabbit food and walk past the stingy meat server with an open bun. Give them each a quarter pound. Can the boss man afford beer or you got to bring tea or something? My old pal Pig Man Jim taught me how to slice a watermelon which will feed fifty folks for dessert. Few cookies from the day old bread store and you be in bizness here.


----------



## Tri Tip (May 13, 2012)

Swampsauce hit the nail. Them flats will yield about 70%. Flats tend to be on the dryer side vs a whole packer but your getting pure meat for your dollar vs 3 to 4 lbs of fat on a whole packer. You'll cut your labor cost with the flats too. You may want to foil half way to keep em moist.


----------

